# Your goals for next season 18/19?



## Pez (May 11, 2018)

Places you haven't been to in years?  Trails / Lines you'd like to try?  Any ski areas you've never been to?

for me:

- Getting out west again.  The only time I ever skied out was was Alta in 2006.  It did not end well.:-(

- With the news of the Snowbowl lift going to Magic, I'm feeling the need to ski Magic this upcoming season.  I've been hesitant that last few years do to the lift issues they've had.  I was last there sometime in the late 80's when there were two sides to the resort.

- I really want to ski all the little MA areas.  Otis Ridge, Catamount and even Ski Ward.

- I also want to go into the season sub 200lbs.  post 42 and the metabolism slows right down.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 11, 2018)

revelstoke for the first time
back to jackson
squaw and/or mammoth with good snow


----------



## FBGM (May 11, 2018)

FBGM

Drink at Huntah. Folowed by FBGM.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2018)

Spend as much time skiing with my 3 year old as possible, which will be limited as we have a zero year old arriving in November.  

If I can get about a dozen solo days in, I'll be happy.  Mainly Wildcat with some days at  Magic, Black and Whaleback as well.  I bought a McIntyre pass for next year to go along with my Peak Pass as Mac is 40 minutes away which will be good for short sessions with my 3 year old and it includes 3 days a piece at Magic, Whaleback, Black and a few others.  Solid deal at $239

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## The Sneak (May 11, 2018)

Multiple days at Magic
Get to SBush and Loaf for first time in years
Get better at DIY edge tuning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (May 11, 2018)

I don't have "goals" for my recreations. 

(I do have other "goals". Those are things important enough that I'll stop skiing to achieve if need be)

But I do have plans, as I bought the IKON (base) pass. 

- Christmas-NY in Colorado, probably split between Steamboat and Copper
- Big Sky + Jackson, probably February
- Deer Valley + Alta-bird, March

- Optional: Banff + Ravelstoke, April (if I still have stamina) Or in case Big Sky or Deer Valley have droughts

Oh yes, Stratton or any of the other Eastern mountains when I'm not traveling. Follow the snow.

[EDIT] How did I forget Sugarbush? Will definitely hit that as the top priority in the east!


----------



## Bumpsis (May 12, 2018)

Trip out west, somewhere. Leaning towards Banff or over to BC (Revelstoke, other areas along the Powder Highway). My youngest is finally out of high school, so if spring break times coordinates with other schedules, this may be a family trip (expensive, ouch!!)...


----------



## SkiMom80 (May 14, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Spend as much time skiing with my 3 year old as possible, which will be limited as we have a zero year old arriving in November.
> 
> If I can get about a dozen solo days in, I'll be happy.  Mainly Wildcat with some days at  Magic, Black and Whaleback as well.  I bought a McIntyre pass for next year to go along with my Peak Pass as Mac is 40 minutes away which will be good for short sessions with my 3 year old and it includes 3 days a piece at Magic, Whaleback, Black and a few others.  Solid deal at $239
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



After investing a solid month on the bunny slope, I had my 3-year-old skiing almost every trail at Bretton Woods and even some glades.  2 kids means man-on-man defense, so I say taking the 3-year-old as much as possible is a solid contribution to your parenting duties!  And the more you do it, the more fun it will be by the end of the season.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 14, 2018)

speaking of goals, i skied 50 days and over 1,000,000 tracked vertical this year, which, as a combo, has always been my white whale.

i may not get to hit 50 again next year due to less vacation time at new job (for the first year i will have one week less vacation than at the job i am leaving, but it goes back to even [4 weeks] after 1 year), and having a significant other who i actually want to spend travel time with. i will still get 40 no problem but 50 seems like a stretch next season.


----------



## tumbler (May 14, 2018)

Get a bra on a bra tree.


----------



## Hawk (May 14, 2018)

Quit my job.  Move to Chamonix and ski there for a season.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 14, 2018)

Pez said:


> - I also want to go into the season sub 200lbs.  post 42 and the metabolism slows right down.



I logged in to basically make this same thread... you worded it better than I was going to.

So #1, on the weight. I was up to 217 lbs in 2016. PTL I am now down to a pretty steady 193 lbs (and have been under 200 lbs the entire season). BIG difference! I mean -- I decided to lose weight to avoid turning into a fatso -- mainly limiting portions and avoiding processed foods... but if you a strong skier and lose 20+ lbs you'll notice you're a lot more agile and possibly less prone to injury as well.

GOALS ... oh yes. Summer is all about contemplating the next season. Heck, late season too.

So.

- Would like to get in some days / weekends with my wife again, did not pan out that way with a newborn baby this season

- Aiming to get up to Jay Peak in December, or really whenever they start seeing massive snow and woods are in play before anywhere else. Doesn't seem reasonable to save Jay for late spring only.

- Ski Mad River Glen more, on the best days.

- Hopefully ski Magic more, assuming we have an OK snow season.

- Smuggs is one mountain I just haven't been too very often, mostly due to inconvenience of getting there. Try to work on changing that.

- Go into the season with strong legs due to summer/fall biking... avoid knee pain + injury while skiing

- Try to get my fitness to the point where I can ski an extra hour or so before the legs go limp

- Still trying to make it to Gore when their woods are in play

Probably going to be another mostly solo powder-chasing-in-VT season.


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> - Smuggs is one mountain I just haven't been too very often, mostly due to inconvenience of getting there. Try to work on changing that.


  You building a new road to get there?


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 14, 2018)

Nah but next time I do an overnight in Barre I'll try to make sure Smuggs doesn't get overlooked.

Probably try to reduce/eliminate Stowe + Bolton trips to make it happen.


----------



## ss20 (May 14, 2018)

Get new boots and new sticks.

Still need to knock Gore, Whiteface, Jay, Sugarloaf, Tucks, and others off my list before my time on this coast is finished.  

I got 83 days in this year to my own surprise.  100 is a possibility next year...unlikely...but if I'm at 90 in early April I'm going for it.


----------



## kingslug (May 15, 2018)

Club might go to Telluride..be up for that. Other than that probably a repeat of this season. More time in Utah though.


----------



## bigbog (May 15, 2018)

Ski more...much more.


----------



## Pez (May 15, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Spend as much time skiing with my 3 year old as possible, which will be limited as we have a zero year old arriving in November.
> 
> If I can get about a dozen solo days in, I'll be happy.  Mainly Wildcat with some days at  Magic, Black and Whaleback as well.  I bought a McIntyre pass for next year to go along with my Peak Pass as Mac is 40 minutes away which will be good for short sessions with my 3 year old and it includes 3 days a piece at Magic, Whaleback, Black and a few others.  Solid deal at $239
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Congratulations on the upcoming new baby.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## MG Skier (May 15, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I logged in to basically make this same thread... you worded it better than I was going to.
> 
> So #1, on the weight. I was up to 217 lbs in 2016. PTL I am now down to a pretty steady 193 lbs (and have been under 200 lbs the entire season). BIG difference! I mean -- I decided to lose weight to avoid turning into a fatso -- mainly limiting portions and avoiding processed foods... but if you a strong skier and lose 20+ lbs you'll notice you're a lot more agile and possibly less prone to injury as well.
> 
> ...



Several excellent points....

1. Drop Weight and really get in shape.
2. Ski early in the season, not skipping November/December like I did this year...wasn't feelin' it!
3.Refine skills from late season lesson.
4. Enjoy having a ski pass and using it!!!! (Magic)
5. Ski Cannon.
6. Use my personal days!!!


----------



## Euler (May 15, 2018)

Ski Talisman @ Magic top to bottom w/ no stops to catch my balance or catch my breath


----------



## machski (May 15, 2018)

Skin more up at SR with my dog once they close midweek/as soon as they close for good.  Just did it yesterday on what is left and he had a blast!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (May 16, 2018)

Hawk said:


> Quit my job.  Move to Chamonix and ski there for a season.



Might try something like this if I can commandeer a room in my son's house in Utah.






deadheadskier said:


> Spend as much time skiing with my 3 year old as possible, which will be limited as we have a zero year old arriving in November.
> 
> If I can get about a dozen solo days in, I'll be happy.  Mainly Wildcat with some days at  Magic, Black and Whaleback as well.  I bought a McIntyre pass for next year to go along with my Peak Pass as Mac is 40 minutes away which will be good for short sessions with my 3 year old and it includes 3 days a piece at Magic, Whaleback, Black and a few others.  Solid deal at $239
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Congrats on second child.  Raise 'em right and the ski karma could come back to you


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 17, 2018)

Another one... not use zero degree temps with wind chill as an excuse to stay home. Invest in some techy layers and suck it up..


----------



## NYDB (May 17, 2018)

- Take 1st trip out west with entire family since the youngest was really skiing great by end of season. Maybe a week at Aspen because of Ikon.
 - Try to make it to Bolton and or Plattekill to use freedom alliance free tix from Magic Pass
 - Stretch the season at Killington since we have days there from the Ikon
 - Take a Bro trip or solo trip if neccessary to either Jackson Hole or Snowbird (or both )
 - progress in the park with my 10 year old on those boring groomer days.


----------



## MG Skier (May 17, 2018)

Ski Wachusett after work, keep the legs goin'!


----------



## ghughes20 (May 18, 2018)

Two goals...

1) Finish breaking in my new boots that I purchased the last weekend of my 2017/18 season and....
2) Post more on AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (May 18, 2018)

Get some rain gear and get my money's worth out my K spring pass....


----------



## shwilly (May 18, 2018)

Offseason goal: stay in good enough shape that my legs don't limit me at the start of the season
Get better at skiing
Find more stashes

And my overall goal of the whole thing: have fun and relax with my family and friends.


----------



## Zand (May 18, 2018)

I guess the most important is for me to hop on the lose weight/get in shape train that is running through this thread. I couldn't ski bumps all winter this year...they'd literally wear me out after a couple runs and that was if I was able to ski them...usually just flopped around. That especially killed me today at Killington. I was completely fine in the woods all year for some reason but everywhere I went I had to avoid bumps. Somehow I went the entire week in Colorado and never felt really worn down at all but I took an entire 6 runs on Superstar today and feel like I got hit by a truck.

Second is if we have a stretch like this year with good snow but cold, suck it up and go ski. If this season didn't get resurrected in March it would've been a very sour year as I hid indoors while it was cold, then all of a sudden the conditions sucked everywhere for two months. Have to get out there when the snow is good no matter what the weather is.

Have the Ikon pass for next year. So will likely return to Stratton for the first time in 12 years. Avoided it this year...found Sunapee more appealing. Also returning to Sugarbush for the first time in 9 years...not sure why I've missed it for so long...one of my favorite areas in the east. Will be glad to spend 5 days there. Also trying to pick up a VT 5 pack for use at Stowe, Smuggs, MRG, Jay, and Burke. Haven't been to Stowe since high school, Jay since college, and it's already been a few years since the other 3. And I feel like I've done myself a disservice by not going to magic in 10 years so that's on the plate.

Lastly is plan another west trip. Absolutely loved Winter Park and Copper and would like to go back, but I'll be in follow the snow mode and with all the choices with Ikon, I could end up just about anywhere.


----------



## Edd (May 19, 2018)

I hate missing good snow because of the cold, but I’ve never dialed in the mask/goggle/frosting thing. I’ve had dumb luck a couple of times but it’s typically a shitshow trying to see clearly. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (May 19, 2018)

Edd said:


> I hate missing good snow because of the cold, but I’ve never dialed in the mask/goggle/frosting thing. I’ve had dumb luck a couple of times but it’s typically a shitshow trying to see clearly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Yup same. Even worse is a powder day. They get fogged up then you try to scrape with wet gloves and it just gets worse till you go inside. At least when it's cold you can scrape them off. My remedy is to take a handwarmer and rub it on the goggles...the fog goes away for a few mins. Not a great solution but haven't found anything else.


----------



## jimk (May 21, 2018)

You guys in New England and New York have to deal with a different kind of cold and discomfort than the rest of the skiing nation.  






So I have sympathy with those who opt out on the coldest days.   I skied Killington one day in the 1970s when the bank in downtown Rutland said minus 37 when we were heading up to the mtn at 730am.  For us it was a novelty, the sun came out and later it was minus 17 on the mtn.  You guys deal with that stuff too often to be a novelty.

Most of us weekend warriors in the mid-Atlantic very rarely have a ski day with air temps below zero.  Out west it doesn't get that cold either, and even when it does, a zero degree day out there feels like 20 degrees back here because of the low humidity and intensity of high altitude sunshine.


----------



## Not Sure (May 21, 2018)

Zand said:


> Yup same. Even worse is a powder day. They get fogged up then you try to scrape with wet gloves and it just gets worse till you go inside. At least when it's cold you can scrape them off. My remedy is to take a handwarmer and rub it on the goggles...the fog goes away for a few mins. Not a great solution but haven't found anything else.



I like the handwarmer idea , was thinking a second pair in my pocket with a Cotton rag that I could change out ? Keep the warmer together with the second pair?


----------



## Pez (May 21, 2018)

Ya I def missed a few days because of the cold this winter.  regret it now that the season is over.  i am always nervous about lift failure when the temps get that cold.


----------



## speden (May 21, 2018)

Here's my list for next season:

Get more fluid at bumps and glades. I improved a lot this season, but it all falls apart beyond a certain steepness or when the snow is too firm.

Demo some skis early season to add something to the quiver. I love my old all mountains, but feel like for some conditions they are holding me back.

Try some new areas out west and/or in Canada. I got the Ikon pass, so that's a big incentive to get out there for what are now "free" ski days.

Hit the northeast areas on the Ikon pass that I've never skied before: Sugarbush and Stratton.

Get more days on the slopes. This season I mostly went on weekdays, since I hate buying day tickets for crowded weekend days. With the pass next season I can add some weekend days without the guilt of wasting money.

Side goal is to improve my strength and conditioning, which more days on the slopes should take care of. I'm coming to the conclusion that weight training in the gym helps, but hardly does anything compared to a day of hard skiing.

I've got no regrets about staying home this season during the bitter cold snap. I went out on one very cold day and it was not fun.


----------



## urungus (May 22, 2018)

* Lose weight
* Improve my bump skiing and backwards skiing
* Find some goggles that don’t fog up
* Hit Northern Vermont areas (MRG, Stowe, Jay Peak, Smuggs)
* Ski the following trails for first time:
     Killington - Outer Limits, lower Ovation
     Magic - Witch, Black Line
     Mt Snow - Ripcord
     Okemo - Big Bang


----------



## jaytrem (May 22, 2018)

The goal is always 10 new ski areas each year, for some reason that keeps getting harder.

Also need to make sure my injured knee is good to go (fell down the stairs at Holiday Valley before I even had my ski boots on).  So I'll try to get some more biking in this year.  Feels good right now, but was hurting after our big 10 day spring trip.  Initial injury was in Feb.  Could even click into the binding for a few days, had to push down on the boot.  Didn't miss any skiing though!!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 22, 2018)

I have committed to learned to ski and will not strap on a snowboard in the coming season .. (unless it is a powder day) Even thou I will be 67 I think I can do this ..


----------



## shwilly (May 24, 2018)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have committed to learned to ski and will not strap on a snowboard in the coming season .. (unless it is a powder day) Even thou I will be 67 I think I can do this ..



Best of luck! You may be on to something. I am at OK beginner skier level, but every time the snow is good I ditch the skis and put on the board. This may be limiting my skiing progression.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 24, 2018)

*My Top-Ten list for 2019* (in no particular order)

1) Get to Magic again

2) Get to Plattekill more

3) Lose 15 pounds

4) Get out west again (did Utah 2016 & Colorado 2017).  Though I will be spending a few weeks in Utah this summer, does that count?

5) Keep improving on the bumps strides I made this season

6) Take a moguls lesson (sort of like #5, but point is, I havent had a lesson in years).

7) Get faster in the trees (without suffering injury)

8 ) Wax my skis more now that I have all the equipment

9) Keep improving upon my very particular set of SOTC skills. SOTC skills I have acquired over a very long ski career.

10) Just GO skiing.  Too much waiting on or guessing "conditions" makes me lose 1 or 2 weekends each season


----------



## Smellytele (May 24, 2018)

1) slow down
2) drink less beer
3)ski less
wait those are my wife's goals for me.


----------



## jaytrem (May 24, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> *My Top-Ten list for 2019* (in no particular order)
> 
> Though I will be spending a few weeks in Utah this summer, does that count?



Vacation?  You hitting some National Parks?  Utah is amazing.  Ski/board down a sand dune and we'll count it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 25, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> 1) slow down
> 2) drink less beer
> 3)ski less
> wait those are my wife's goals for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 25, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> *Vacation?  You hitting some National Parks?  Utah is amazing. * Ski/board down a sand dune and we'll count it.



Yeah; Honeymoon.  The future Mrs. fell in love with Utah a few years ago when we spent 10 days there skiing, and she wants to see it in the summer, so we're spending one week in Park City, hiking, mountain biking, fishing, etc... 

The second week we're either going to do some Utah National Parks south of PC, like Arches, Dinosaur Monument, and Bryce Canyon, or we'll head north and do Yellowstone & Grand Targhee.  It's a tough decision.   Anyone here been to all (or most) of those?


----------



## jaytrem (May 25, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah; Honeymoon.  The future Mrs. fell in love with Utah a few years ago when we spent 10 days there skiing, and she wants to see it in the summer, so we're spending one week in Park City, hiking, mountain biking, fishing, etc...
> 
> The second week we're either going to do some Utah National Parks south of PC, like Arches, Dinosaur Monument, and Bryce Canyon, or we'll head north and do Yellowstone & Grand Targhee.  It's a tough decision.   Anyone here been to all (or most) of those?




Awesome, congrats! I've been to most of those places in the summer. A few recently and a whole bunch when I was a kid in the 70s.  Was at Zion a couple years ago, crazy beautiful, but a bit of a drive from pc.  Skinned my knee at Arches when I was around 7, also remember the arches being really cool.  Tough to go wrong anywhere out there, just that some are more crowded than others when kids are out of school.


----------



## JimG. (May 25, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah; Honeymoon.  The future Mrs. fell in love with Utah a few years ago when we spent 10 days there skiing, and she wants to see it in the summer, so we're spending one week in Park City, hiking, mountain biking, fishing, etc...
> 
> The second week we're either going to do some Utah National Parks south of PC, like Arches, Dinosaur Monument, and Bryce Canyon, or we'll head north and do Yellowstone & Grand Targhee.  It's a tough decision.   Anyone here been to all (or most) of those?



Camped at Grand Teton National Park for 10 days back in the early 90's. Don't miss the Tetons! Visited and hiked in Yellowstone, spent several days there also not to be missed. Spent a whole day at Dinosaur Monument. Really a fascinating place I think most people would be interested in because we all seem intrigued by dinosaurs.

Fished in the Snake river near Teton and also the Yellowstone river which was a fisherman's dream. Both are loaded with native Cutthroat trout. Yellowstone was particularly amazing because it is strictly catch and release and consequently the average sized trout was huge. 5 pounders were "small" and we caught 10-15 pounders with little effort.


----------



## abc (May 27, 2018)

> _so we're spending one week in Park City, hiking, mountain biking, fishing, etc..._


I'm assuming you have a base (family?) in PC? Otherwise, it doesn't compare with the rest of Utah. 

For 2 or even 3 weeks, you probably don't want to go all over the place and end up not seeing enough in detail. 

Focus on either the south or the north. (you CAN split with one week each, but even that is short the moment you start talking about hiking and mountain biking). I like the south. Arches, Bryce and Zion is just ... out of this freaking world! 

For mountain biking, Moab and Fruita, need I say more? (actually, there's a whole lot more of absolutely fantastic mountain biking in southern Utah that don't make the New York Time hippy's list like Moab & Fruita, that are just as great, go to mtbr.com to have a glimpse)

Yellowstone is great. Teton is great. Albeit a bit over-hyped. More importantly, different. Yellowstone is a nice mixture of wild life and geysers, both are unique and fantastic. But the hiking is ... well, nothing special. For hiking, I think southern Utah has better hiking because you're more "in" the scenery. Very intimate, and every turn of the corner reveals new vista. As oppose to the Tetons, where you're looking at them at a distance for a long while, a bit detached. 

So it depends on your personal preference, you may like one more than the other.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 1, 2018)

abc said:


> I'm assuming you have a base (family?) in PC? Otherwise, it doesn't compare with the rest of Utah.



No family in Park City, but there's plenty of hiking, mountain biking, fishing, restaurants, stuff to do in that area, and we found insanely cheap lodging, so it seemed like a no brainer to stay a week there.  Also, the future Mrs. really loved Utah and a few years ago made me promise to take her there in the summer as she wanted to see what the Wasatch area is like in a non-skiing/warmer setting.

It's the other week that we have complete flexibility over to see some national parks, and I do agree with your fear of attempting to, "see so much that you wind up seeing nothing", so to speak.  So I need to figure out how much time is needed to really check out a park and do at least a few major trails, perhaps we'll only wind up seeing 2 parks in 6 days if it's better to take 3 full days per park, etc....


----------



## abc (Jun 1, 2018)

Bryce and Arches are probably the two most photogenic of the National Parks. Next to Bryce is Ceder Brake and Red Canyon. Bother beautiful beyond believe. (my personal preference: intricate rock formation you can hike/bike next to)

You need to keep weather (temperature) and crowd in mind. Choose wisely on those factor, you can't go wrong in terms of what's there to see. But crowds can totally change the experience (temperature too).


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 3, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Camped at Grand Teton National Park for 10 days back in the early 90's. Don't miss the Tetons! Visited and hiked in Yellowstone, spent several days there also not to be missed. Spent a whole day at Dinosaur Monument. Really a fascinating place I think most people would be interested in because we all seem intrigued by dinosaurs.
> 
> Fished in the Snake river near Teton and also the Yellowstone river which was a fisherman's dream. Both are loaded with native Cutthroat trout. Yellowstone was particularly amazing because it is strictly catch and release and consequently the average sized trout was huge. 5 pounders were "small" and we caught 10-15 pounders with little effort.


We're going to dude ranch in Grand Tetons first week of July. Only ranch in any US National Park - looks amazing. First time in that part of country. Plan to get to Yellowstone one day. Maybe Snake River another. Kinda depends on what kids want to do.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 3, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> We're going to dude ranch in Grand Tetons first week of July. Only ranch in any US National Park - looks amazing. First time in that part of country. Plan to get to Yellowstone one day. Maybe Snake River another. Kinda depends on what kids want to do.


The Tetons are incredible. Can't even describe the views as the valley is so flat and sparsely treed and the rugged mountains are so majestic. Climbed the middle teton and the grand and they were both incredible, The saddle between the 2 had the craziest outhouse.


----------



## tumbler (Jun 4, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah; Honeymoon.  The future Mrs. fell in love with Utah a few years ago when we spent 10 days there skiing, and she wants to see it in the summer, so we're spending one week in Park City, hiking, mountain biking, fishing, etc...
> 
> The second week we're either going to do some Utah National Parks south of PC, like Arches, Dinosaur Monument, and Bryce Canyon, or we'll head north and do Yellowstone & Grand Targhee.  It's a tough decision.   Anyone here been to all (or most) of those?



We just did almost all of them starting in Moab and ending in Vegas.  We flew into Salt Lake and drove to Moab.  Did (in order) Arches, Canyonlands, Capital Reef, Grand Staircase, Bryce, Zion, Grand Canyon.  Took a week, a good amount of driving and spent enough time at each park to see the high points of each.  Moab is a very cool place and you can do Arches and Canyonlands form there.  Capital Reef would be a long day trip.  I was blown away by each one and how different they are.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 4, 2018)

tumbler said:


> *We just did almost all of them starting in Moab and ending in Vegas.  We flew into Salt Lake and drove to Moab.  Did (in order) Arches, Canyonlands, Capital Reef, Grand Staircase, Bryce, Zion, Grand Canyon.  Took a week*, a good amount of driving and spent enough time at each park to see the high points of each.



So you spent 1 day at each park; was that enough?    We decided on the southern option since I last posted and are going to do Dinosaur & Arches for sure, but we were thinking we'd spend 2 or 3 days at each park rather than seeing a bunch of places.  Is 3 days at a place like Arches too much?


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 4, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> So you spent 1 day at each park; was that enough?    We decided on the southern option since I last posted and are going to do Dinosaur & Arches for sure, but we were thinking we'd spend 2 or 3 days at each park rather than seeing a bunch of places.  Is 3 days at a place like Arches too much?



Plenty to see in a week even if you stay in one general area.  Besides the NPs there a lots of other places that are just as cool.  When we went to Zion a couple years ago we planned on hitting Bryce too, eventually decided to cut down on the driving and focus more on one area.  Glad we did, not even close to running out of new thing to see.  Here is a week near Arches article on utah.com (if the huge url doesn't work look for "super 6")...

https://utah.com/super-six-one-week...e=Super Six&url=/Super-Six-One-Week-Itinerary


----------



## abc (Jun 4, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> So you spent 1 day at each park; was that enough?    We decided on the southern option since I last posted and are going to do Dinosaur & Arches for sure, but we were thinking we'd spend 2 or 3 days at each park rather than seeing a bunch of places.  Is 3 days at a place like Arches too much?


Arches is the smallest park. When I went, which is many years ago, we were allowed to hike around and even climb up on the arches. So you can spend as many days there as you like before you get tired of seeing yet another arches! Yes, I think 3 day might be a arch overload. I think it's more restrictive now regarding climbing up the arches. If so, maybe 2 days will be enough. 

Canyonland is right next door. So, if you get sick of arches, you can just cross the road over to Canyonland. Or simply hike out into the more remote arches to escape the crowds.  

What time of year you're going? It can get hot in the middle of summer.


----------



## tumbler (Jun 4, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> So you spent 1 day at each park; was that enough?    We decided on the southern option since I last posted and are going to do Dinosaur & Arches for sure, but we were thinking we'd spend 2 or 3 days at each park rather than seeing a bunch of places.  Is 3 days at a place like Arches too much?



We had kids in tow also so didn't do all the big hikes but made sure to see the highlights at each one.  Each park is totally different and you are looking at each one from a different perspective.  It amazed me that they all were so different looking in a small area.  I'm glad we did see a bunch of places, I don't when I will get back there.  It was very wierd leaving SLC instead of driving up LCC to ski... 

Arches can be seen from the road and there are smaller hikes that are easy.  The windows hike is big bang for the buck.  3 days is too much IMO.  We did the highlights in about half a day.
Canyonlands- looking down into the canyons.  Did the arch hike there and the longer hike out and back.  Did not drive the road down into the canyon.  Looked F'in crazy!  Did this in just over half a day.
Capital Reef- I was blown away.  Even the drive from Moab to there was beautiful.  We stopped at Goblin Valley which was very cool for the kids.  There is a road at Capital Reef that you drive out and we did the Grand wash road and hike.  Again, just unbelievable.  
Grand Staircase- Huge.  We did a small slot canyon.  It is attached to Capital Reef so looks a bit similar but not jaw dropping of Capital Reef.
Bryce- very cool, you are looking down onto the Hoodoos.  Do the horseback ride, very worth it.  Drive the road and pull off at the vistas.
Zion- Small and VERY CROWDED.  It is the 3rd most visited NP in the US.  You park and take a bus around most of the park.  The crowds and buses are an interesting juxtaposition to the scenery.  We did not do the Angels hike, a little sketch for the kids.  There is a good hike at one of the tunnels that has a great view down the valley.


----------



## abc (Jun 4, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Capital Reef- I was blown away.  Even the drive from Moab to there was beautiful.  We stopped at Goblin Valley which was very cool for the kids.  There is a road at Capital Reef that you drive out and we did the Grand wash road and hike.  Again, just unbelievable.


Good to hear you like Capital Reef so much. I too, liked it a lot when I went.

It's the first desert national park I've visited. I was like you, BLOWN AWAY! But later, all the Utah locals told me that's the least interesting of the 5 national park of Utah. I couldn't fathom how much better the other 4 possibly be like. 

I have since visited all but Canyonland. I have to say they were MORE dramatic than Capitol Reef. Would I be disappointed by Capitol Reef had I visited it after seeing the other parks? I can't say as I've not been back yet. 

One thing though. It's the least crowded of all the national parks of Utah. So I would keep that in mind if ever in the area during high season.



> Bryce- very cool, you are looking down onto the Hoodoos.


Nooooo!!! 

You MUST walking down IN the Hoodoos! It's amazing!!!



> Zion- Small and VERY CROWDED.


I know it gets crowded. But it's NOT SMALL!

The road you drove in from Bryce is already part of the park, a good 50-60 miles of it. There're hikes from that road that gets you to the rim of the plateur with a bird's eye view of the valley below. Yes, majority of tourists didn't know that. 

Then there's the hike into the Narrow, which is consider by many hikers as a "bucket list worthy" hike. I've been to Zions several times. Still many hikes I would like to do but haven't got around to find it time to do. It's anything but small.


----------



## tumbler (Jun 4, 2018)

abc said:


> Good to hear you like Capital Reef so much. I too, liked it a lot when I went.
> 
> It's the first desert national park I've visited. I was like you, BLOWN AWAY! But later, all the Utah locals told me that's the least interesting of the 5 national park of Utah. I couldn't fathom how much better the other 4 possibly be like.
> 
> ...



I can totally see that about Capital Reef.  Just what it is and the scale of it is massive.  It was the 3rd park we did.  I loved Arches.  Bryce was great and doing the horseback ride into the canyon put us in the hoodoos which was cool.  I understand what you are saying about Zion's size, I was refering to the actual part inside the gates.  We definitely didn't do a lot of things.


----------



## abc (Jun 4, 2018)

> Bryce was great and doing the horseback ride into the canyon put us in the hoodoos


Ah, I didn't realize the horse back ride was in the same area of the hoodoos. I didn't see anyone on horseback when I hiked it. 



> about Zion's size, I was refering to the actual part inside the gates


"inside the gates" is just the Valley floor. That's the most crowded part but in my view not the most interesting part. I like the rims more. Way cool to look 1000' down and all the people like ants. 

That said, it's very pleasant to walk around the valley floor without having to dodge cars. Coming from California, we always talk about when will Yosemite implement a bus system and stop all those cars spoiling the view (in addition to polluting the air)


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 7, 2018)

We did a Utah National Parks trip late last August.  Flew into Salt Lake City went to Zion, Bryce Canyon and Capitol Reef.  You need to spend a few days at each place to really see more than the highlights from vistas.  Amazing drive from Bryce to Capitol Reef on Highway 12 and we did a hike to Lower Calf Creek Falls in the Grand Staircase-Escalante on the way.  I advise anyone that goes to get the Lonely Planet Guides to Zion & Bryce Canyon National Parks book to help plan your trip and hikes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> No family in Park City, but there's plenty of hiking, mountain biking, fishing, restaurants, stuff to do in that area, and we found insanely cheap lodging, so it seemed like a no brainer to stay a week there.  Also, the future Mrs. really loved Utah and a few years ago made me promise to take her there in the summer as she wanted to see what the Wasatch area is like in a non-skiing/warmer setting.
> 
> It's the other week that we have complete flexibility over to see some national parks, and I do agree with your fear of attempting to, "see so much that you wind up seeing nothing", so to speak.  So I need to figure out how much time is needed to really check out a park and do at least a few major trails, perhaps we'll only wind up seeing 2 parks in 6 days if it's better to take 3 full days per park, etc....



Feel free to PM


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rikka (Jun 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Equinox (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm late to this thread, but whatever. 

Goals for 2018/2019:

1) Get in some sort of shape that isn't round
2) Ski once a week at least
3) figure out how to work this glasses/goggles thing!
4) TAKE A SKI VACATION for once, even if it's a weekend at Cannon. 
5) Ski at 3 new mountains

I'm sure I've got more that I want to do, but I seem to have forgotten at the moment.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 11, 2018)

How's everyone's food / beer / exercise related goals coming along so far?


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 11, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> How's everyone's food / beer / exercise related goals coming along so far?



Yes I am visiting more breweries than planned this summer because my wife has discovered she likes some types and trying out new ones. I have been road riding more than the last few years as well. Not as much as my late 30's earlier 40's but more than the past few.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 11, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> How's everyone's food / beer / exercise related goals coming along so far?



Isn't it a little early for that? 

 I'm thinking, Tuesday, September 4th.


----------



## Pez (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm actually down about 10 pounds at this point.  Haven't surfed much with the sharks on CC, but done some paddleboarding, and some hikes along with my regular exercise.  The big difference was cutting out all the bread I was eating.  Haven't bought a loaf of bread in a couple months.


----------



## jimk (Jul 12, 2018)

Pez said:


> I'm actually down about 10 pounds at this point.  Haven't surfed much with the sharks on CC, but done some paddleboarding, and some hikes along with my regular exercise.  The big difference was cutting out all the bread I was eating.  Haven't bought a loaf of bread in a couple months.



I went on cholesterol medicine about a year ago.  It worked, but has made me lazy about avoiding bad food because my number stays real low no matter what I eat.  i've gained ten pounds and can't shake it this summer.  No bread would be tough for me because I love it, but sounds like something i should consider:-(
I went on a 40 mile bike ride last Saturday.  Good workout, but I got monkey butt


----------



## skiur (Jul 12, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> How's everyone's food / beer / exercise related goals coming along so far?



I've drank plenty of beer and ate lots of food so it's going great!


----------



## Dickc (Jul 15, 2018)

I am finding my back getting progressively worse.  I am going to need to get another back surgery and that will kill the upcoming ski season as I will need to do PT and follow up exercise at the gym before I even think about strapping into skis again.


----------



## Equinox (Jul 17, 2018)

Back surgery is awful, but hopefully you'll recover quickly.


----------



## abc (Jul 17, 2018)

jimk said:


> I went on a 40 mile bike ride last Saturday.  Good workout, but I got monkey butt


Are you not using padded shorts?


----------



## jimk (Jul 17, 2018)

abc said:


> Are you not using padded shorts?



Yes, but I must have weak cheeks


----------



## abc (Jul 17, 2018)

jimk said:


> Yes, but I must have weak cheeks


Oh, is that a case of the smiley's mucking up the text?


----------



## ss20 (Jul 23, 2018)

I was going through some pictures from this past season...here's a good goal...survive the Poma line at Pico again...



I finally got to ski it this year as it takes a monstrous amount of snow...even then it just gets pushed off I found.  I traversed in as a family was hiking out, skis off.  I asked if it was "skiable" and they gave me a pretty shallow "yes".  Holy shit that is a gnarly, unrelenting trail.  Rocks, the old cable, concrete, stumps, ice falls, and it's barely 10 feet wide.  Most terrifying is that there's no way out once you're headed down with the super thick pine brush on both sides.  

I skied it twice and I realized doing it again would just be looking for trouble.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice pic fixed orientation for you.

Looks exactly like the day I dropped in last season; using rock skis helps a lot.


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 24, 2018)

I Love the Poma line at Pico. Been a number of years since I've skied it, but looking forward to doing it again soon.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 25, 2018)

Dickc said:


> I am finding my back getting progressively worse.  I am going to need to get another back surgery and that will kill the upcoming ski season as I will need to do PT and follow up exercise at the gym before I even think about strapping into skis again.



If there is a fitness center at your favorite mtn...aim to get to the point where you can make use of a few appropriate exercises at the mtn's fitness center...and do some mild winter hiking.   I love winter hiking....I can dress for a comfortable winter hike far easier than I can a sizzling summer hike.  At least it's something to aim for besides eating..


----------



## CoolMike (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm hoping to teach my oldest daughter how to ski this winter.  She turned 2 in May.  We live near Nashoba Valley so I think that's the target "mountain".

I only really know how to snowboard but would learn how to ski if it would help me teach her.  I should be able to help her descend with a harness and a leash.  That's the goal for this coming winter.  

Any tips for me?


----------



## shwilly (Jul 25, 2018)

CoolMike said:


> I should be able to help her descend with a harness and a leash.  That's the goal for this coming winter.
> 
> Any tips for me?



I did this for my younger daughter a few seasons ago. Holding the harness while snowplowing with the board is a little tricky, but doable. Mostly I snowplowed, but sometimes I was pointed a bit downhill, sometimes a bit fakey. 

When your tyke falls down, you have to make sure you don't run over her! Then getting her back up and going again can be a little tricky. At some points I had to let my daughter brace against me as she stood up, then I'd hop uphill, get the harness lined up, and we'd start going again.

Basically it's just awkward getting going. Once you're going, it's fun and you won't be going very fast.

I highly recommend learning to ski in the interest of your own fun, but unless you're a very quick learner, you won't be good enough at skiing quickly enough to help your daughter. I'd stick with the board if you're a confident boarder. The one part that's just not great is helping a small kid unload a chairlift.

Focus on making it fun and don't expect her to be ripping everything at first. Good luck!


----------



## CoolMike (Jul 26, 2018)

shwilly said:


> I did this for my younger daughter a few seasons ago. Holding the harness while snowplowing with the board is a little tricky, but doable. Mostly I snowplowed, but sometimes I was pointed a bit downhill, sometimes a bit fakey.
> 
> When your tyke falls down, you have to make sure you don't run over her! Then getting her back up and going again can be a little tricky. At some points I had to let my daughter brace against me as she stood up, then I'd hop uphill, get the harness lined up, and we'd start going again.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips.  Hadn't thought about fall recovery.  Hoping up hill to tension the harness makes sense.  I've got a little over 100 days experience on a snowboard under my belt but just 2 days on skis, so there will be some learning.  I will probably do some of both and try to get to the point where I can ski with her next year.  My wife is adamant that the girl learns to ski first which is fine with me.  Even after just two days on skis I could tell that the learning curve was quicker than snowboarding.


----------



## tumbler (Jul 26, 2018)

CoolMike said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Hadn't thought about fall recovery.  Hoping up hill to tension the harness makes sense.  I've got a little over 100 days experience on a snowboard under my belt but just 2 days on skis, so there will be some learning.  I will probably do some of both and try to get to the point where I can ski with her next year.  My wife is adamant that the girl learns to ski first which is fine with me.  Even after just two days on skis I could tell that the learning curve was quicker than snowboarding.



Buy a cheap package of beginner lessons- the instructors are good at what they do.  The package might even include equipment.


----------



## ironhippy (Jul 26, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Buy a cheap package of beginner lessons- the instructors are good at what they do.  The package might even include equipment.



agreed, the local instructors are against the leash method, they feel it leads to bad technique that needs to be corrected later.

I'm pretty sure I started on a leash and I have bad technique that need to be corrected 34 years later


----------



## skifree (Jul 26, 2018)

depends on your child. both my kids couldn't stand the leash. better just running next to them on the flat beginner/very beginner area. I always imagined going down easy trails with them attached to the leash would be cool. didn't happen.
last thing you want to do is have them HATE skiing. My kids did much better when they had a friend with them. 
ski school is cool but at 3yrs old they will spend more time frosting cupcakes instead of skiing.

my kids are 18 and 21 and rip now!!!!


----------



## tumbler (Jul 26, 2018)

yes but at that age they do not have the stamina or attention span to do more than a run or two without something else to do like frost cupcakes.  IF you do it yourself be prepared for lots of lodge time with hot chocolate and candy to reward them.  It can be very frustrating.  all 3 of my kids went through a ski program that started like day care and they all rip now.  All you want them to do is have fun.  Let them be taught, you go out and have fun on the mountain and maybe catch their last run so they can show off to you how well they are doing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2018)

My son turned 3 end of March.  I got him out about 10 times last year.  I actually felt we made better progress at a local park than at the ski areas.  Less distraction.  I have one of those leash back pack things, but never used the leash.  I used the handle on the backpack.  I'd hold the handle and then release him for a bit so he'd glide on his own and then catch up to him to grab the handle.  Hopefully throughout this winter I get him so he's snow plowing on his own. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mister moose (Jul 27, 2018)

skifree said:


> last thing you want to do is have them HATE skiing. My kids did much better when they had a friend with them.
> ski school is cool but at 3yrs old they will spend more time frosting cupcakes instead of skiing.


Is there an upper age limit on this lesson/cupcake thing?


----------



## tumbler (Jul 27, 2018)

mister moose said:


> Is there an upper age limit on this lesson/cupcake thing?



6-7 they can go in all day skiing programs.  They just take a couple more breaks in the lodge.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 27, 2018)

mister moose said:


> *Is there an upper age limit on this lesson/cupcake thing?*



I was about to ask the same thing, I've clearly missed out on a lot in life.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 28, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I was going through some pictures from this past season...here's a good goal...survive the Poma line at Pico again...
> 
> View attachment 23949
> 
> ...



Try Busted next time. Go straight past the tower instead of taking a right onto Poma Line. Small hole/trail in the woods directly past the tower.

Let me know which you think was tougher. Poma Line *looks* easier but I think it's probably a close-ish call. I skied Busted but haven't done Poma Line yet basically because I've been told the cable causes some bad wipeouts.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 29, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Try Busted next time. Go straight past the tower instead of taking a right onto Poma Line. Small hole/trail in the woods directly past the tower.
> 
> Let me know which you think was tougher. Poma Line *looks* easier but I think it's probably a close-ish call. I skied Busted but haven't done Poma Line yet basically because I've been told the cable causes some bad wipeouts.



I will definately look for that next time.  Yes, skiing over the cable was a pretty surprising feeling.  The skis will wash out right under you.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 6, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I will definately look for that next time.  Yes, skiing over the cable was a pretty surprising feeling.  The skis will wash out right under you.



I'm waiting for a pretty ser pow day (tbh I've had the chance but passed, then again I usually go to Pico with my Dad and he'd never ski that). Next time it looks like "bottomless" conditions I will ski the cable lol


At this point in the summer I keep dreaming of Mad River Glen and exploring more areas like 20th Hole and getting to know some of the hidden-ish stuff better. If we have a good winter I could see myself focusing my energy there more than usual.

If we have a good winter Magic will certainly be a top option as well.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 6, 2018)

i have skied part of the poma line before> i cut through the thick trees from Giant killer > which may have been tougher than the poma line. The snow was deep enough to cover most of the shit.

Once they removed the birch chair the poma was pretty useless.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2018)

I liked it for lapping Upper Giant Killer.  It's cool as a trail now, but I would have preferred they left it.  Probably didn't make financial sense

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 7, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I liked it for lapping Upper Giant Killer.  It's cool as a trail now, but I would have preferred they left it.  Probably didn't make financial sense
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


a lift serving 1 trail makes little to no sense.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 7, 2018)

My goal is to find balance between my NYC existence and my home in Hunter.
To make money on my house when I'm not there and to enjoy the mountain when I am.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 10, 2018)

Tonight I learned that in Utah, not only can you not serve draft beer with > 3.2% ABV (rendering it useless), but you cannot order a hamburger < Medium.

First chink in the armor, Ted.


----------



## Edd (Aug 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Tonight I learned that in Utah, not only can you not serve draft beer with > 3.2% ABV (rendering it useless), but you cannot order a hamburger < Medium.
> 
> First chink in the armor, Ted.



Hmm..been there a couple of times and the draft beer thing is abysmal. I was not aware of the hamburger thing. Is that Mormon driven somehow?


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Tonight I learned that in Utah, not only can you not serve draft beer with > 3.2% ABV (rendering it useless), but you cannot order a hamburger < Medium.
> 
> First chink in the armor, Ted.



How about in a "private club"? I know most of the places are "private clubs" anyway.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 10, 2018)

Ski Mt Ellen on the season opening day


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 13, 2018)

WWF-VT said:


> Ski Mt Ellen on the season opening day



Probably a great idea with their late opening, depending on the season could be a powder fest.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 13, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Probably a great idea with their late opening, depending on the season could be a powder fest.



I've had a couple great Mt Ellen opening days in the past few years, although it isn't as "untracked" as you would think due to people poaching or due to SB employees doing promotional photo shoots, etc before they officially open. Still usually excellent though.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 13, 2018)

Just picked up a Rav4 V6 with 27k miles so I'm looking forward to logging a lot of miles this winter. Wake up early and drive!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 14, 2018)

I've been exercising like crazy for 7 straight days on my vacation, so I'm off to a good start in my quest to get in better shape for 2018-2019, which is my #1 goal for the upcoming ski season.  I dont want tired legs at 2pm from skiing trees.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 14, 2018)

Edd said:


> Hmm..been there a couple of times and the draft beer thing is abysmal. I was not aware of the hamburger thing. *Is that Mormon driven somehow?*



I dont think so?  At least, I dont know how burgers being cooked medium could fit into religious doctrine, but what do I know.

The alcohol stuff gets worse though.  The next night I had the same waitress, who clearly delights in horrifying tourists with Utah's backwards alcohol laws.  I told her if I lived here every 3 or 4 months I'd make a run to Wyoming or Colorado and bring back "real" beer.  She then said, "no you wouldnt" - and proceeded to inform me that if you get caught bringing beer into Utah it's something insane like a $1,000 fine!   You can BLOW past a cop on the interstate in Utah doing 110 mph, and the ticket cost is less than if you get caught bringing a 12 pack of beer into Utah from Wyoming.  Caveat, I havent actually had the time to "fact/check" this, and I admit it sounds completely insane, but she was born & raised in Utah and works in a microbrew pub, so I assume she knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Edd (Aug 15, 2018)

You can get decent beer at the liquor stores there. It’s just the draft beers at bars (where the legal limit applies)that make me sad. 

Also, cocktails are poured with those booze measurement things so you never get a strong pour. Canada is guilty of this as well.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 15, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont think so?  At least, I dont know how burgers being cooked medium could fit into religious doctrine, but what do I know.
> 
> The alcohol stuff gets worse though.  The next night I had the same waitress, who clearly delights in horrifying tourists with Utah's backwards alcohol laws.  I told her if I lived here every 3 or 4 months I'd make a run to Wyoming or Colorado and bring back "real" beer.  She then said, "no you wouldnt" - and proceeded to inform me that if you get caught bringing beer into Utah it's something insane like a $1,000 fine!   You can BLOW past a cop on the interstate in Utah doing 110 mph, and the ticket cost is less than if you get caught bringing a 12 pack of beer into Utah from Wyoming.  Caveat, I havent actually had the time to "fact/check" this, and I admit it sounds completely insane, but she was born & raised in Utah and works in a microbrew pub, so I assume she knows what she's talking about.


A few years ago I was stopped for speeding in Utah in a rental car. The rental contract was in a suitcase pocket, in my trunk.  Guess what else was in the trunk?  The cop asked where the real beer came from. Vegas. He read me the riot act and informed me of what he could do. For a 12 pack. However, he let me go with just a warning, and the beer. Really stupid law. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 15, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> A few years ago I was stopped for speeding in Utah in a rental car. The rental contract was in a suitcase pocket, in my trunk.  Guess what else was in the trunk?  The cop asked where the real beer came from. Vegas. He read me the riot act and informed me of what he could do. For a 12 pack. However, he let me go with just a warning, and the beer. Really stupid law.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk



so he took the beer for his own use or let you go with the beer?


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 15, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> so he took the beer for his own use or let you go with the beer?


He let me keep the beer.  After threatening to arrest me, he calmed down and turned out to be quite nice. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 15, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> After threatening to arrest me, he calmed down and turned out to be quite nice.



Can you say Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 17, 2018)

Edd said:


> *You can get decent beer at the liquor stores there. It’s just the draft beers at bars (where the legal limit applies)that make me sad. *
> 
> Also, cocktails are poured with those booze measurement things so you never get a strong pour. Canada is guilty of this as well.



But the Utah State stores selection is crap compared to a normal liquor store.  The one here in Park City absolutely stinks.  The one in Sandy was much better, but even then you had to scrutinize labels to make sure you're buying what you actually think you're buying.


----------

